# Hello, im new here, and im here to become YourFavoriteTipster!!



## YourFavoriteTipster (Jun 16, 2021)

Hi, well here are 2 cents from me.


Im 30 years old, i work for the biggest bookie in the world for 9 years.

My job is literally to take care of suspicious players / bets.

Yes, it is not paid well as it should be, so im starting my own buissness, i will exploit my job and ill give free picks for everyone.  FK bookies, beat them by listening to other bookies!

As i already told you, im new here so i started my telegram channel and a blogabet account.




__





						PeakyTipster Tipster
					

Follow PeakyTipster tipster




					yourrfavoritetipsterr.blogabet.com
				



Telegram group where im kinda active - https://t.me/betvalueodds 

You wont beat bookies by betting on top tier games, but however you will beat them by betting on some shittie low tier game and this is where i want to help you.

Lets beat bookies together!!


----------

